# Battery Life has ran short since the Winter.



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Circa 22 months ago I fitted 2 x 86ah Leisure Batteries of the same make/age (deep cycle).

Circa 12 Months ago I fitted an 80w BP Solar Panel and 10a Regulator.

During the above time, I have had no problems with my 12v System.

We have a "tell-tale" sign when the batteries are ultra low in that the sound goes off on our Meos TV.

Everything had been fine up until an outing earlier this month when I noticed that the sound had gone off long before I would have expected the batteries to have been "run down" (after a circa 24 hour hook up charge). We would have had very little 12v usage (TV / Sat Receiver, LED Lights) other than having the Truma Blown heating on for only a couple of hours, has I know this is 12v hungry. But I wouldn't expect this to eat up the 80a I would have guessed to have had on tap.

With not having any interest in looking at the Solar Panel Regulator through the Winter I was unsure if the Red Light meant that the Regulator was on or off. As it turned out, I had had the Regulator switched off.

Though this still "threw me" as I had been on hook-up prior to the outing so would have expected the batteries to have been fully charged.

_____________________________________________________

We have just returned from another short outing (without hook-up), but had the Van on charge for circa 8 hours prior to leaving. I expected the batteries to have been well charged, if not fully.

Every night over this weekend, having had nothing on in the Van during the day, and with only the TV, SAT Receiver on and 2 or 3 LED lights. The sound would go off indicating an imminent loss of 12v power, after only circa 2 or 3 hours use (max).

The following day the Solar Panel put enough power in for the same sort of usage on a night-time.

_ * Have I not really given them enough time to fully charge prior to leaving (though the blinking light on the Regulator was indicating a full charge)?

I am thinking that one of my Leisure Batteries has possibly died and is taking the charge out of the other one, any ideas (or best way to test this prior to my purchasing 2 new Leisure Batteries) ?

Am I right in thinking that if there is enough power for another couple of hours of TV on a night, that the Solar Panel must be working correctly, and it isn't this that is the problem?

Any other ideas / input welcome?
*_


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

hmmm, possible that the cold has effected the efficiency of your batteries. Such a shame your reg was off during the winter, that would of looked after them during the months of not being used. Did you notice if the battery was flat prior to your hook up charge?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Snelly said:


> hmmm, possible that the cold has effected the efficiency of your batteries. Such a shame your reg was off during the winter, that would of looked after them during the months of not being used. Did you notice if the battery was flat prior to your hook up charge?


Hi Shane,

I am not so sure that the Reg was off during the Winter - I "think" that I noticed "now and again" that the Green LED was flashing, indicating a full charge.

I also "think" that the Reg switches off (though I'm by no means sure) after the system has shut down when run completely down, as happened in the first outing in my above post.

Basically, I thought that everything was fully charged (as indicated by the Regs flashing LED) but the battery life didn't back this up.

CHEERS

(I have a lousy memory which is why I cannot be certain on the exact info)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

It was a dreadful winter of course. Killed off a car battery for us. Are your batteries still under warrenty

stew


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

artona said:


> It was a dreadful winter of course. Killed off a car battery for us. Are your batteries still under warrenty
> 
> stew


Hi Stew,

Unfortunately, I don't seem to be able to locate my receipt for them.

I have just been out to check on them (they are 88ah not 86ah as first stated), and the strange thing is that the green "full" LED is now flashing on the Reg. This after running the batteries almost completely down last night and a short journey home of no more than 1 hour, I would not expect them to have been fully charged, surely?

(I cannot test the charge state of them with the multimeter, has it gives the reading from the Solar panel, and I don't really want to disconnect this at the moment - though I think I fitted a fuse which should allow me to disconnect it that way).

I have just switched a few LED lights on and left the SAT Receiver and TV on to see how long I get from them now.

I am beginning to doubt the functionality of the Reg.

EDIT: I have found the receipt for the batteries and it states a 3 year warranty (from June 09)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

A bit more info.

I just took a reading on the Mulitmeter under the load of 4 LED lights, the TV (12v Meos 15 inch), the Sat Receiver (12v Comag) the reading was 11.3v

If I switch on the 3 small ceiling fluorescent lights this drops to 10.95v

Am I right in thinking this is pointing to a faulty Leisure Battery? and if so could this throw the Reg out into thinking they are fully charged, giving me a flashing Green "Full" reading.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Whats its standing voltage?? i.e no load


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Snelly said:


> Whats its standing voltage?? i.e no load


Hi Shane,

12.8v

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

After 2 hours the TV sound went and shortly afterwards the 12v system shut off.

I then turned all the devices off and it read 12.5v (rested), as soon as put the TV back on and a couple of lights we are down below 10v and it shuts off again.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like your batts are knackered, I had to bin a pair of 110 Elecsols that were 30 months old that let me down but am happy to report that the replacement pair of Sheild 110amp batts performed very well on our recent trip lasting 6 days off hook up before I had to fire up the genny.
Chris


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Loss of capacity*

Hi,
Common problem with "leisure " batteries is sulphation caused by low battery voltage or deep cycling say below 50% of capacity
Symptoms are battery charges up to "full charge " voltage in less time than its possible to replace the amp hours to the rated amp hours 
And from fully charged the actual amp hours the battery outputs is a fraction of that claimed
Dependent on the retaler you may be lucky and get them replaced under warranty - however below is "manbat's" warranty conditions which are common through the industry

The guarantee does not cover:
■ Sulphation
■ Wear and tear
■ Deep cycling
■ Overcharging
■ Physical damage
■ Incorrect application
A battery claim should be returned with proof of purchase to Manbat

Good luck Ray
distributor for testing.
This does not affect your statutory rights


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Good advice!

Have you or do you know of anyone with a battery charger with desulpherisation cycle?? Would be worth a whirl?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe these chargers are available in Halfords. I bought one for less than £50 on special offer. 
This year I have twice flattened my van battery owing to incompetence on my part. The re-charger does some funny things, takes a day or so to complete the cycle but I still have (fingers crossed) a fully functioning battery.
Alan

_It is quite possible someone will tell me that mine is not the kind of charger that deals with desulphication._


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have left the Van on Mains Hook Up for 24 hours. It was showing a full charge (which I appreciate may be a false reading).

I have tested one Battery with the same load as yesterday and it lasted circa 80 mins.

I did the same test with the other battery and it lasted less than 10 minutes.

Are they both likely to be "jiggered"? As I appreciate the one that lasted 80 mins may well have not had a full charge due to the other battery possibly stopping it from charging (that said, it was showing 13.5v rested.

Thanks again for all the input and any further input before I contact the battery supplier in the morning.

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Another quick update,

I have had the Batteries tested at Halfords and the printout confirms that both batteries are unserviceable (41% and 50% Start Capacity with a 12.8 & 12.81 voltage).

I have contacted the original supplier who originally offered a 3 Year Warranty with the Batteries, and they have requested the information from Halfords and my original receipt to "hopefully" be able to replace them.

I don't want to tempt fate, but if they are true to their word regarding replacing them I think they are well worthy of a recommendation here.

Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.batterymegastore.co.uk/

I bought the batteries from them nearly 2 years ago (due to the really good price).

They are now (within 30 minutes of me contacting them) sending 2 new replacement batteries out to me that should be with me tomorrow at some point.

HIGHLY RECOMMENDED CUSTOMER SERVICE


----------

